# Artists, Writers and Furs going to AC



## palladinthug (May 15, 2006)

I tried posting to the general discussion of the Anthrocon website and my threard was never replied too so I thought I'd ask here.

Whom among you is going to AC, and will there be time later after tables close down to do art jams/trades and such with some of you?  I'd like to finally draw with some other artists, as I have never been privledged to do so.

This will be the first convention I'm going to try to be scoial in despit ethe previous 2003 where I was shy as all hell and freaked out by public displays of...everything.  I think I'm desensitized now.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 15, 2006)

I'll be there for a day and a half. I'd stay the entire con, but my parents are coming in from Philly International from Kryzygstan and need a pickup at the Philly airport, so... =P


----------



## cesarin (May 16, 2006)

im going to be there :O
(if things goes okey )


----------



## TORA (May 20, 2006)

I can't go to AC...  ROWR...


----------



## Myr (May 20, 2006)

I think AC is pretty close to where I live, but honestly I'm rather scared of big social gathering type things. I have a bit of a fear of people and am not used to being wanted around. 

However, I am trying to get back into my artwork again. Lineart isn't a problem...coloring is. 

I dunno...I'll have to think about AC. I'll most likely not go though, although I'm really really wanting to go to a con sometime soon. I have a feeling not enough people know me yet so I'll have to fix that first.


----------



## Swampwulf (May 21, 2006)

I'll be there Saturday.
I'll have to see if I can actually make the time to wander around for a little bit anyway.


----------



## TiberiusArchias (May 21, 2006)

Will be in full attendace


----------



## Evol (May 24, 2006)

I will be there alllllllll con long.


----------

